# lei ha paura?



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2011)

http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubr.../visualizza_new.html_696579590.html?idPhoto=1


"Mia mamma mi manca da morire. Vorrei tanto fosse qui con me. Io sono spaventata. Ho perso mia mamma e mio fratello, ancora non riesco ad accettare che non ci siano più"

perso?
tutti hanno diritto ad una chance...
ma lei mi ha sempre fatto paura; e quando leggo dei suoi incubi francamente mi sembrano sciocchezze di fronte alla cosa orrenda che ha fatto a sua madre e a suo fratello.
e che adesso appaia così glamour in una copertina è vergognoso.
se vogliamo che erika intraprenda una nuova strada lasciamola nel silenzio discreto di una ricostruzione che rispetti le vittime


----------

